# Valentines day roses



## thespecialon (26 Jan 2007)

Just ordered 12 red roses including delivery for vlaneintes day for 90€ - good price or not?

Also has ne1 ever used aprilflowers.ie? Specified delivery date 14th feb im hoping they will live up to this? Any1 have any experience good or bad with them?


----------



## zag (26 Jan 2007)

Is that a rhetorical question ?  12 roses ?  That makes it €7.50 per stem including delivery.  Not good value in my books, but then I don't go in for the whole Valentines thing, paying over the odds to do stuff I could do every other day of the year.

Maybe it's just me . . .

z


----------



## Welfarite (26 Jan 2007)

Agree with Zag. Sounds like they'vve come up with a new breed (?) of flower ...Rip-off Rose. Why not grow your own?!?


----------



## Lyndan (26 Jan 2007)

Not a bad price but still hugely over priced, a rose is only about €2.50 a stem normally

In my experience from working in a flower shop, on valentines day you get sent the crappest of roses, they dont care less.


----------



## Welfarite (26 Jan 2007)

The question here should be good value or not. A "good price" it may be to the buyer, but the reciever of said crappy roses from a florist who doesn't give a damn might think otherwise!


----------



## Barley (26 Jan 2007)

As a female who doesn't "get" flowers (in more ways than one!), I think it's a silly amount of money to spend on flowers. That said, in relative terms, I think it's not too bad a price. Sis-in-law got 12 roses 4 years ago, which cost €75 - so your €90 isn't too bad a deal, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## fobs (26 Jan 2007)

I would prefer lillies to roses as you only need about 3-4 lillies to look nice whereas with roses need more and they wilt so quickly!

THey were selling these in Lidl and Tesco last year ....Tesco was around 45-50 euro (still expensive but cheaper!)

Would prefer a gift voucher to spend on beauty treatments/clothes/makeup etc.. for 90 euro rather than a dozen roses but thats me!


----------



## Cyrstal (26 Jan 2007)

I think 90Euro is crazy money to spend on roses - I bought a gorgeous bunch of roses last week in Lidl for 3.99!!  I'd much prefer the hubbie to spend 3.99 on those roses and have 86.01 to spend on some cheap Ryanair flights for a weekend break to a city we haven't visited yet!!!


----------



## NHG (26 Jan 2007)

or the €86.01 towards a good girlie night out!


----------



## Cahir (26 Jan 2007)

For €90 book her in for a massage and buy her a bottle of champagne.  Flowers are always nice but red roses on valentines day isn't very imaginative.


----------



## Bamhan (26 Jan 2007)

Why not ring a few florists to compare prices.
MAybe the local florist who does interflora might be a cheaper option, you won't know unless you enquire.


----------



## Vanilla (26 Jan 2007)

€90 ! Are you mad? You could have bought, er, I dunno, like a fancy iron, or even an iron AND and ironing table for that!


----------



## killarneyguy (26 Jan 2007)

good purchase ha ha


----------



## rasberry (26 Jan 2007)

Husband bought me a dozen red Roses last year from Tesco, cost about €30 and looked as nice as the ones I got from the florist in the previous years. Obviosly you don't get delivery and I think you have to get there early in the morning to get them but for a €60 saving I think she'd rather tesco flowers and a €60 voucher!!


----------



## thespecialon (26 Jan 2007)

feel really great about my purchase now- unimaginative + ripped off


----------



## Barley (26 Jan 2007)

Aw! Don't be - I'd be delighted if my darling husband bothered to get me a card for Valentine's - never mind spend 90 yo-yos on me! Your partner will be chuffed!


----------



## Knightwriter (26 Jan 2007)

Why do we have to be slaves to the corporate Hallmark bitch ?   Tell her you love her TODAY, arrive home with a €7.99 bunch from the local Esso station, and make her dinner.   Unless she's a real gold-digger you should sufficient brownie points to take you through the crucial Valentines period.


----------



## NHG (29 Jan 2007)

It just reminds me of a few years ago my hubby ordered flowers over the phone a week or two before valentines day and paid with his cc.  As we have a joint cc a/c with a cc card each and internet banking .....  yes, I saw the transaction for the flowers about a week before valentines day!

But I was still very touched that he had gone to all the trouble in ordering them.  (for him to use his cc and to even get a number and ring the shop to place the order would have taken alot of trouble for him).


----------



## micamaca (29 Jan 2007)

I'm not sure 90 euro on roses is such a great idea. I've got flowers a few times but they do always end up in the bin. So would you throw 90 euro in the bin? 

I agree, the gesture is nice but personally I think it's too much money to spend on something that will ultimately last a week tops. Reduce money on flowers, maybe by buying them yourself and either get a voucher or summat with the rest. 

Were you thinking of cooking a meal?  Now that takes effort and goes further as a romantic gesture than a bunch of flowers in my book!


----------



## santiago (13 Feb 2007)

Fame! Thread cited extensively in yesterday's Irish Times Pricewatch. (In fairness, they credited it.)


----------



## thespecialon (13 Feb 2007)

great stuff - lucky this is annoymous for me though


----------



## z105 (13 Feb 2007)

A dozen red roses in Supervalu - 20 euro, fresh as just picked this a.m. !!


----------

